# The Day the Earth Stood Still...Or My introduction



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 1, 2014)

There was once a woman who was introduced by her friend of an amazing site that would grant her magical writing powers. Well, they would help me improve my writing. Since I've known her for years, I can trust her opinion. And, as soon as I signed up, I stalked her (with her permission of course). I quickly skimmed her introduction and read replies to her post. She's a PotterGeek which is something in itself as I am now forever shipping Drapple. 

In all seriousness (and getting off the subject of my friend), I am a woman with the face of a innocent sixteen year old. I can't say I dislike it unless I am carded at a R-Rated movie. I am the youngest of three which means I am spoiled. Not really. Okay. Maybe a little. I am a hopeless romantic as well as a cynic yet optimistic. How that works, I have no idea. I am a walking contradiction. People tell me I am nice but the truth is, I treat people as I would want to be treated. I try to be understanding, yet as I said, I can get really cynical as some people can really talk bad about one another. 

Enough about me, tell me more about you folks? (Oh yeah, I am a Texan yet have no accent...That I know of anyway)


----------



## Bishop (Jun 1, 2014)

The Day the Earth Stood Still was great! The original, of course. And we're here to help make you a better writer!

Welcome to the forums!
Writing Forums: The Earth Really Does Stand Still Here!


----------



## TaraLin (Jun 1, 2014)

I loved your introduction. And this friend of yours sounds like an awesome lady 

And no, you do not have an accent.


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 2, 2014)

Bishop, Can I tell you a secret? I haven't finished that movie. The original I mean. I do agree from what I have seen it is better than the remake. 

@Tara: Yeah, I thought you would.  And really I don't? Haha


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 2, 2014)

Well..if the friendly slurpfest is over now....LOL

Welcome, Virye. Enjoy your time here. 

Just step around the puddles and pay no mind to the sounds from the back room.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 2, 2014)

Sound like my kinda woman.

Welcome to WF! Enjoy your time here, it's the best (est) site out there!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Virye lovely sincere first post, I feel I know you. Happy your friend steered you our way. My daughter, also a woman with a young face, has learned to take the carding as a compliment. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Emz (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Virye! If you can write an introduction like that, I cant wait to see some of your writing!! Welcome!


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome welcome!  Did you say who the friend was?  i may have missed that.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi there. Looking young can't be all bad. Looking old is the pits. Anyway, have a look around and comment on whatever suits your fancy. There's lots to learn here.


----------



## TaraLin (Jun 2, 2014)

> Welcome welcome! Did you say who the friend was? i may have missed that.



I'm the friend


----------



## aj47 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have two daughters, one is 17 and one is 25.  If you met them, you'd think they were each other by their looks.   Especially when the older one has pink hair.

Welcome. I can't wait till you level up after the ten-post Turing test.  If this is how you write, it will be a treat.


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 2, 2014)

Emz said:


> Hi Virye! If you can write an introduction like that, I cant wait to see some of your writing!! Welcome!



Hello Emz! My writing changes constantly depending on the influence I take in from my surroundings. Thanks and I hope you like my writing once I can post!



astroannie said:


> I have two daughters, one is 17 and one is 25.  If you met them, you'd think they were each other by their looks.   Especially when the older one has pink hair.
> 
> Welcome. I can't wait till you level up after the ten-post Turing test.  If this is how you write, it will be a treat.



I am turning twenty-five years old myself in November so I can probably relate with her. 

A treat, you say? If you happen to like comedy with a romantic flair, then a treat it shall be!



J Anfinson said:


> Hi there. Looking young can't be all bad. Looking old is the pits. Anyway, have a look around and comment on whatever suits your fancy. There's lots to learn here.



Thank you! I've wound up more than once in the Visual Arts section as I like to draw and take photos. So to say the least, I have found things that suit my fancy! 



T.S.Bowman said:


> Well..if the friendly slurpfest is over now....LOL
> 
> Welcome, Virye. Enjoy your time here.
> 
> Just step around the puddles and pay no mind to the sounds from the back room.



I tried to use Urban Dictionary for that to be sure it wasn't some slang term. 
It's sad how I have learned disturbing things through that site. lol

That sounds dirty or maybe messy. Take your pick! And I'll be sure to take my time!



Pandora said:


> Hi Virye lovely sincere first post, I feel I know you. Happy your friend steered you our way. My daughter, also a woman with a young face, has learned to take the carding as a compliment. Welcome to WF!



I appreciate that and to the reply from a different post. You made me see it in a different perspective because of it. I am glad as well to be here! So many warm welcomes from everybody has sure made me feel well, welcomed. I try to take it as a compliment but since I am still in my twenties I don't always see it as a blessing. Then again, I can recall a couple of times where I was able to eat at a buffet with the children prices. So I suppose there are perks sometimes. 



A_Jones said:


> Welcome welcome! Did you say who the friend was? i may have missed that.



No, you didn't miss it. I just assumed some might figure it out by mentioning she's a huge Harry Potter Fan. Should of mentioned she was new, huh? lol



TaraLin said:


> I'm the friend



BEST friend. ​


Elvenswordsman said:


> Sound like my kinda woman.
> 
> Welcome to WF! Enjoy your time here, it's the best (est) site out there!



You mean someone who has a baby face? ;P

Thanks Elvenswordsman. I'll try to stick around here since it seems cool so far as well as the members here too.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 3, 2014)

Heh.

Slurpfest is actually a pretty innocent term. I heard it a couple of times on a sports talk show and I thought it was pretty funny, so I use it here and there.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Virye, welcome to the site. 



> (Oh yeah, I am a Texan yet have no accent...That I know of anyway)


  But, would you really know?


----------

